# For Sale- Daiwa Emblem Pro 5500 Long Cast Loaded with 20# power pro-$125



## DaBig2na

Virtually brand new , no signs of use.. Cash in person or PayPal plus 3% and $10 shipping


----------



## ExcessiveAngler

Price?

EA


----------



## Arnav

Looks like it might be the one priced in the "preliminary" list post. EX and different line tho ... not sure ? ? ? ?








Preliminary List of Items for sale


This is a Preliminary list of things I will be posting for sale in separate posts, as per our Rules once I get all the pics together. I am posting them for a friend at the beach he's recently retired and on a fixed income. He only fishes with his grand kids in farm ponds now. The Prices are...




www.pierandsurf.com






DaBig2na said:


> Daiwa Emblem Pro EX5500 Long Cast Full of 30# Power Pro braid no signs of use like new no box.. $125


----------



## DaBig2na

ExcessiveAngler said:


> Price?
> 
> EA


$125 I've corrected the error..


----------

